# US Aid To Olongapo Area



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

The US government is extending aid to the victims of the flooding in Olongapo and the surrounding area.

Follow the story HERE
(INQ)


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

$100K? Almost better to not give at all....hope it goes to right people and more than 25% of it makes it.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> $100K? Almost better to not give at all....hope it goes to right people and more than 25% of it makes it.


I hope so too. But with the news coverage, both local and international; plus the US military there assisting, there would almost be too many witnesses for them to do otherwise. Lousy deal over there but at least it's at or next to Subic where they don't have to depend on roads to get the aid into the effected areas...


----------

